# Unable to create /usr partition



## Armus (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.0 (amd64) using VirtualBox, host OS is Windows Vista SP2 Home Premium(32-bit). The computer is a Compaq Presario CQ-50 laptop. 

During installation, when I get to the "Disklabel Editor" I press *A* (Auto Defaults) and it says: "Unable to create the /usr partition. Not enough space? You will need to partition the disk manually with a custom install!"

The virtual disk is 2GB (too small?) and it's set to grow dynamically.


----------



## Armus (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for double-post, couldn't find an Edit-button.

Here's an image: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1548/freebsd.jpg


----------



## SIFE (Jan 13, 2010)

you have to chose enouth space ,that is the sysinstall say .


----------



## Armus (Jan 13, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> you have to chose enouth space ,that is the sysinstall say .


The virtual disk is too small?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes. 2GB is too small. Both /var and /tmp are 1GB. If you have 1GB of RAM in that machine it'll try to create a 2GB swap too.


----------



## Oxyd (Jan 13, 2010)

Give it a 10 GB virtual disk, and you should be fine.  VirtualBox uses growing disk images, so a 10 GB max virtual disk won't really take up 10 gigs of your real hard drive space.  Well, at least not until you really put 10 gigs worth of data into it.


----------



## Armus (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Created a 10 GB virtual drive instead and it installed successfully! :e


----------

